# Can't boot from SATA HD?

## reneviht

Hello.

I want to install Gentoo onto a new 160GB Serial ATA HD. After the first time I successfully completed the installation using mostly default options, I rebooted, but the computer claimed it could find no bootable media. I attempted to install a Mandriva distribution of Linux, and ran into the same problem. I then tried Gentoo again, this time using LILO instead of GRUB, and again got a message to the effect of "No bootable media found." Both installers seemed to be able to recognize the disk during the partitioning stage of the installation, and the BIOS settings manager lists the harddrive everywhere it should - including the boot device priority list. Can anyone point me to what may be wrong?

I realize this may not be the best forum for such a question (it seemed to be more of a hardware problem than an actual installation problem, which is why I posted it here instead of the "Installing Gentoo" forum) but I thought I may find advice. If anyone thinks they can help if I provide more information or run some experements, I'm eager to do so. If anybody knows a forum more suited to this sort of topic, I'd like to know about it. Incidental advice such as "You're probably not experienced enough to use Gentoo Linux" is also appreciated, if you can suggest an easier Linux distro.

Any educated guess at the problem(s) would be appreciated - this is both the first computer I've built from a barebones kit and the first time I've tried to install Linux, so there's very few ways I couldn't screw it up.

----------

## mno

Most likely you forgot to install the required kernel module for your SATA controller. Check under:

Device Drivers --> SCSI device support --> SCSI low-level drivers

and select the SATA controller that is relevant for you. Make sure you also have Serial ATA (SATA) Support selected here, also.

----------

## reneviht

mno, thank you for your interest and your prompt reply.

As best I can tell, I'm currently installing all of the kernel modules that have "sata" in their name. I'm using the Gentoo 2006.0 LiveCD because I'm having trouble configuring the network with the minimal install CD (oddly enough, the liveCD can detect the network automatically with no trouble, but the minimal CD can't). In the GUI installer, during the Pre-Install Config stage, under the Misc. tab, the Loaded Modules list includes 12 entries starting with SATA. In the /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/scsi/ directory, I found 12 .ko files with the same names. Are these the SATA controllers mno mentioned? If not, where should I look to find them? Is there an efficient way to determine which controller I need? Do I need to be using the minimal install CD?

As for the second suggestion - the Serial ATA (SATA) Support one - I didn't see any options to that effect. I didn't deliberately pass -nosata to the kernel, so if it's not a default flag, it's probably not the problem. Is it one of the USE flags for the make.conf?

Again, thank you for your assistance.

----------

## mno

Most likely the reason you're not able to get the network up and running with the Minimal CD is because it doesn't contain the necessary network driver. The Live CD one probably does. It seems you have a lot of hardware that doesn't come with out-of-the-box drivers, which will make your life a bit more difficult up front but not too badly in the long run.

For the HDs:

Since you're using the GUI install, the options will be completely in different places than what I mentioned before. My response was assuming you were doing the kernel build through make menuconfig, which you aren't. I've never done the GUI install that way, so I can't comment on where what is. However: it still seems that somewhere you're missing the driver for your SATA controller in the kernel image. Do you know what your SATA controller is? This should be somewhere in the manual for your motherboard/system. You can also try pasting the output here of lspci.

----------

## mno

Wait, another question... what GUI are you using to install? Last I heard, there was no real install GUI for Gentoo... although I've not used the Live CD in ages, either.

----------

## reneviht

I'm using the Gentoo 2006.0 LiveCD available from the Get Gentoo! tab on the website. I had originally chosen this because it seemed to be the only installer covered by the networkless installation manual. After the first time the boot failed, I tried to use the minimal install CD, but abandoned that because of the aforementioned networking problem.

The LiveCD has two installer options on the desktop, a terminal and a GUI frontend. I tried going through the terminal as well, but it seems that the frontend has all of the functionality of the terminal, and is more stable.

Perhaps this request should go under the Installing Gentoo forums after all?

Thank you for your assistance, mno.

----------

## mno

I'm not familiar with the GUI install at all... maybe someone who knows it better would be able to recommend to you where to go to include the necessary drivers/modules. The other thing that could be the issue is that one of those 12 modules you found is the right one, but it's not being loaded. To check this, chroot into your installed environment, and see what is inside /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 - at least one of those 12 modules (if not all) should be listed there. Most likely all 12 of them are listed. I think that could also be the issue - where one interferes with some other one. Do you know what your SATA controller is? Look it up in your manual for the motherboard/system.

----------

## reneviht

If I understand the documentation correctly, I have it connected to one of the ICH7-R/ICH7-DH SATA interfaces. None of the modules on the CD seem to have anything in common with that name.

It also offers a discrete SATA interface which uses a Sil 3114 controller, which seems to match some of the kernel modules. It claims that these aren't capable of single-disk configurations, so I hadn't tried them before, but I might as well try - the HD's blank, so I don't have any data on it I can lose.

----------

## mno

There is a module for Intel PIIX/ICH7 in the 2.6.17 kernel. It may be called piix or something along those lines. 

Can you copy and paste the output of 

```
dmesg
```

here from within Live CD? (If need be, hit Alt+F2 or F3 to go to a different console to go around the GUI).

----------

## reneviht

Here's what I've got:

```

gentoo@livecd ~ $ dmesg

Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 (root@gravity) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r 1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #1 SMP Mon Feb 13 20:23:47 UTC 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009e800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009e800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007edce000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007edce000 - 000000007eed0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007eed0000 - 000000007fea2000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fea2000 - 000000007fee9000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fee9000 - 000000007feed000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007feed000 - 000000007feff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007feff000 - 000000007ff00000 (usable)

1151MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fe680

On node 0 totalpages: 524032

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 294656 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 INTEL                                 ) @ 0x000fe020

ACPI: RSDT (v001 INTEL  D975XBX  0x00000131 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x7fefde48

ACPI: FADT (v001 INTEL  D975XBX  0x00000131 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x7fefcf10

ACPI: MADT (v001 INTEL  D975XBX  0x00000131 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x7fefce10

ACPI: WDDT (v001 INTEL  D975XBX  0x00000131 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x7fef7f90

ACPI: MCFG (v001 INTEL  D975XBX  0x00000131 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x7fef7f10

ACPI: ASF! (v032 INTEL  D975XBX  0x00000131 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x7fefcd10

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL     CpuPm 0x00000131 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x7fefdc10

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL   Cpu0Ist 0x00000131 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x7fefda10

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL   Cpu1Ist 0x00000131 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x7fefd810

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL   Cpu2Ist 0x00000131 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x7fefd610

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL   Cpu3Ist 0x00000131 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x7fefd410

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTEL  D975XBX  0x00000131 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:6 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:6 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7ff00000:80100000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loo p=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-20 06.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0427000 soft=c041f000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 3200.308 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2068612k/2096128k available (2388k kernel code, 24964k reserved, 561k da ta, 220k init, 1177236k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6408.24 BogoMIPS (lpj=32041238)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e4bd 00000000 00000001

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e4bd 0 0000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000080 0000e4bd 0000000 0 00000001

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz stepping 04

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c0428000 soft=c0420000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6400.44 BogoMIPS (lpj=32002236)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e4bd 00000000 00000001

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e4bd 0 0000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000080 0000e4bd 0000000 0 00000001

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz stepping 04

Total of 2 processors activated (12808.69 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 3941k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:02:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P32_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX5._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:05: ioport range 0x500-0x53f has been reserved

pnp: 00:05: ioport range 0x400-0x47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:05: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 92300000-923fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@90000000 for 0000:02:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: 90000000-91ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 80000000-8fffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 92400000-924fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 92500000-925fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.5

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: 92100000-921fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 1000-1fff

  MEM window: 92000000-920fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.5[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1155189375.960:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Squashfs 2.2 (released 2005/07/03) (C) 2002-2005 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.5[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

vesafb: framebuffer at 0x80000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 3072k, total 2621 44k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d290

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

vesafb: Mode is VGA compatible

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH7: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH7: chipset revision 1

ICH7: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x40b0-0x40b7, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hdb: BENQ DVD LS DW1655, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdb: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 3

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 19, io mem 0x92204400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 19, io base 0x00004080

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 20, io base 0x00004060

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00004040

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x00004020

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:04.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0 -1

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[92004000-920047ff]  Max  Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_sil 0000:06:05.0: version 0.9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF8BB6880 ctl 0xF8BB688A bmdma 0xF8BB6800 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF8BB68C0 ctl 0xF8BB68CA bmdma 0xF8BB6808 irq 17

ata3: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF8BB6A80 ctl 0xF8BB6A8A bmdma 0xF8BB6A00 irq 17

ata4: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF8BB6AC0 ctl 0xF8BB6ACA bmdma 0xF8BB6A08 irq 17

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4023 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4023 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 312581808 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : sata_sil

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_sil

ata3: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi2 : sata_sil

ata4: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi3 : sata_sil

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3160812AS       Rev: 3.AA

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0090270001981058]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x40C8 ctl 0x40E6 bmdma 0x40A0 irq 20

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x40C0 ctl 0x40E2 bmdma 0x40A8 irq 20

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x40CF

ata5: disabling port

scsi4 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x40C7

ata6: disabling port

scsi5 : ata_piix

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: sda: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on s da

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sda.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sda

FAT: bogus number of FAT structure

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda.

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

ReiserFS: sda1: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda1

ext3: No journal on filesystem on sda1

ReiserFS: sda2: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda2

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda2.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sda2.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sda2

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda2.

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

ReiserFS: sda3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ReiserFS: hdb: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on h db

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdb.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev hdb.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on hdb

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hdb.

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

eth1394: $Rev: 1312 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, using FIFO [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,EC P]

pnp: Device 00:06 disabled.

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 6.1.16-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

e1000: eth1: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:05:00.0 disabled

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 6.1.16-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

e1000: eth1: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000: eth1: e1000_watchdog_task: NIC Link is Up 10 Mbps Half Duplex

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

pnp: Device 00:06 activated.

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 1 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA ]

e1000: eth1: e1000_watchdog_task: NIC Link is Up 10 Mbps Half Duplex

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

```

I hope this helps.

----------

## mno

Looks like you've got the ICH7 card and it's being recognized by the Live CD. Try rebuilding the kernel but only selecting the ICH7 module from the list. Maybe the Sil3114 one, also. It may be called riix, but in the manual kernel configuration screen (menuconfig), it's displayed as Intel RIIX/ICH, so the module is there. Try looking through all the options.

----------

## FantomKnight

I haven't tried installing to SATA since 2004 version.  But, back then it was actually a problem with my BIOS.  Gentoo went all the way through install with no problems, but then on the reboot, the machine told me that there was no bootable device.  I did some searches on various forums and found that this is because GRUB wasn't being recognized.  What I had to do was to go into the BIOS and change the SATA drive to "Compatibility Mode".  This was on a Dell PowerEdge 650 server, by the way.  Once I changed that, I did a reinstall and everything was fine on reboot.  Just for giggles and grins, I went back into the BIOS after getting the system all set up and changed the SATA option back to the default and it still booted.  But, the key was that during install (especially during GRUB install) the SATA drive had to be in "Compatibiliity Mode".  I did run across another machine with SATA, but there was no "Compatibility Mode" option in the BIOS and I never did get Gentoo installed on that machine.

----------

## reneviht

Thanks for sharing your experience, FantomKnight!

Sadly, my BIOS doesn't seem to have "Compatability Mode" either. It does have a "Legacy" option, but that didn't work. I plan to go through mno's last suggestion tomorrow. It seems that method requires the Minimal Install CD instead of the LiveCD, as the SATA modules are displayed in an uneditable list in the GTK frontend version. Hopefully I can get the network working in that mode.

----------

## mno

Good luck... sorry that I'm no more help. I really would recommend going the manual way without the GUI, there are quite good guides available for how to do that. I never really had a problem doing a stage3 install manually. The biggest advantage is, of course, using menuconfig. It allows you to select the exact features you want, and many of the options are pre-set for you in any case. 

What you can also do is install the system, then when you reboot, chroot into it from within the Live CD. Once there, go to /usr/src/linux and run 

```
make menuconfig
```

there you'd be able to select all the options correctly. If all else fails, try switching the ich for the sil3114 card, may work. I never had issues with the sil3114 card on a Tyan board. Of course, BIOS is different, too.

Best,

Max

----------

## FantomKnight

When you go through menuconfig, make certain that you install all SATA support directly in the kernel and not as modules (i.e., <*> as opposed to [M]).  If you compile them as modules, then your system definitely won't boot because the SATA device drivers are not loaded and it won't recognize the hard drive.  Also, if the hard drive is connected to one of those SATA RAID controllers, you need to have support for that built into the kernel as well.  

Like mno, I have never used the LiveCD.  You can still use that CD rather than the Minimal to do the install to which we refer.  Just at the boot prompt, instead of hitting ENTER, type gentoo nox.  The nox means don't run the graphical portion.  It will then take you through the usual command line version that mno and I are used to.

----------

## reneviht

Thanks for your patience, mno & FantomKnight.  For some reason, the minimal install CD recognized my ethernet this time, so I was able to go through the menuconfig steps. Fortunately, the installation manual mentioned the importance of not using modules, so I made sure to install it directly.

The BIOS now recognizes that I have a hard drive to boot from! Granted, I did something else wrong in the install, so it's not loading right (I believe I screwed up the fstab stage - it informs me that the superblock doesn't describe an ext2 filesystem, which makes sense because I chose ext3 for everything because the guide made it seem like ext3 is more useful.) I expect I'll be posting something on the Installation forums if I can't get it to work right.

----------

## mno

It's probably yelling about your /boot partition. Post your fstab and grub.conf /boot/grub/grub.conf

Max

----------

## reneviht

I suspect you don't need to know the contents of the fstab file, because I vaguely remember looking at the default fstab and being unable to decipher it, which would then be followed by skipping that part and hoping the default fstab would work (despite the fact that the guide specifically says it won't). If you want to confirm/deny my suspicion, the uncommented parts of etc/fstab are below.

```

/dev/BOOT      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/ROOT      /      ext3      noatimw      0 1

/swv/SWAP      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro   0 0

proc         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

I tried to open the file /boot/grub/grub.conf with nano, but it claims that I'm just creating a new file. It seems that there is no /grub/ directory in /boot/. This is odd, because I managed to get GRUB to start. It even informed me there was an error parsing the file, which I (think) I was able to fix. The error was just that I had typed root (sd0,0) instead of root(hd0,0) because I skimmed through the instructions too quickly - checking the GRUB Error forum suggested the change. After I replaced the "s" with "h" using GRUB's editor, I saw a lot of text scrolling by too quickly to read, although the bits I could catch suggest that they were related to the selections I made in the menuconfig stage.

I attempted to try fixing the fstab myself, but I couldn't figure out how to edit it. First I tried loading the Minimal Install CD, but for some reason I couldn't chroot back into the system. After that, I tried rebooting without the CD and giving it the root password as prompted after being informed that the filesystem couldn't be fixed. This way, I was able to pull up fstab, but when I tried to save my changes, I was informed that I was working on a read-only filesystem. Is there a way I can fix these files without starting the installation process over from the beginning?

----------

## mno

Yeah, your fstab really won't work. /dev/BOOT, /dev/ROOT, /dev/SWAP don't exist. I would assume that /dev/BOOT should be /dev/hda1, /dev/ROOT = /dev/hda3, /dev/SWAP=/dev/hda2, but you'll need to check how your drive is configured using fdisk /dev/hda. Also, this is assuming /dev/hda is your drive. It maybe be /dev/sda since you're using sata drives...

----------

## reneviht

Yeah, I'd been replacing "h"'s with "s"'s throughout the install, which is why I made the error in the GRUB configuration.

Do you know a way to get back to edit the fstab file without reinstalling everything? It seems like there should be, but I couldn't figure out how to make either aforementioned method work.

Again, thanks for all your help, especially since it seems I should've posted this message in the installation forums.

----------

## FantomKnight

Yes, to get back to edit the fstab, just put your CD back in and boot from it.  Skip everything up to the point to where you mount /mnt/gentoo and /mnt/boot.  Then, all you need to do is to nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab.

Are you positive that you shouldn't use sda rather than hda?  Usually SATA drives are recognized as sda and not hda.

----------

## reneviht

Thanks, FantomKnight. I'm working on that now.

I did configure the SATA drives as sda. The place where the "s" was (apparently) wrong was in the GRUB configuration file. If I read everything right, it's supposed to be hdn whether or not it's a SATA hard drive - it certainly worked when I changed (sd0,0) to (hd0,0).

----------

## mno

Not everywhere - just when you enter (hd0,0), you actually use hd regardless of whether it's really hda or sda. Anytime you list the whole path /dev/xda, you need to use sda.

----------

## mno

Here's my grub.conf:

```
default 1

timeout 10

fallback 0

title=Gentoo 2.6.17

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/gentoo-2.6.17 root=/dev/sda3

title=Gentoo 2.6.17 iptables

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/gentoo-2.6.17-ipt root=/dev/sda3
```

Ignore the fact that I have 2 title=[...] blocks, I have two kernels set up. Just copy over the correct settings for root and kernel. Make sure you replace gentoo-2.5.17[...] with the right path to your kernel file (will probably be /boot/bzImage) and point to the correct root (/) partition.

----------

## reneviht

Thanks for confirming that, mno. I've progressed to a new problem now! Fortunately, it seems to have been covered already. I'll try rebuilding the kernel after all.

----------

## reneviht

Well, this is odd. Rebuilding the kernel worked (and now I know a way to do it, too) but it turns out I was getting two distinct error messages. I fixed the one that the thread I linked to discussed, but I'm not sure what to do about the other one.

```
/etc/host.conf: line 24: bad command `mdns off'
```

I seem to have access to most - if not all - of my system now, though. Should I ask about this in the installation forum? The installation docs don't seem to mention host.conf explicitly anywhere.

Again, thank you, mno and FantomKnight for your assistance.

----------

## mno

Not quite sure what that means... so yes, you should prbably start a separate thread for that one.

----------

## Stijnsbox

Hi,

I have exactly the same problem as renevhit (at least a part of it).

(d975xbx motherboard with last bios versoin, E6600 CPU)

HD is recognized by the BIOS and by the gentoo Installer

Booting from SATA DVD-RW drive with gentoo 2006.1 live CD works (and everything seems to be detected)

I can partition the HD and install gentoo (manual install using the root shell on the Live CD) on a Samsumg Spinpoint 250GB SATA HD

I seem to be able to install GRUB and also LILO.

but when I reboot the Motherboard tells me that no bootable media is found.

(GRUB or LILO are not even started!)

Boot order in the BIOS is first CD-ROM, then HardDisk and the SATA harddisk is the only harddisk in the system => hd0 (I can change the order in the BIOS but there is only 1  :Wink:  ).

Both SATA devices (DVD and HD) are connected to the ICH7 SATA controller (not the extra SATA controller)

Any Idea what I'm doing wrong?

Should I change something in the BIOS on this MB before it will boot to my SATA HD?

Have some sata HDs a protected MBR?

...

All suggestions are welcome!!!

thanks

Stijn

----------

## reneviht

Hello, Stijnsbox.

The error you describe is exactly the one I got when I forgot to include the correct low-level device driver support in the kernel. With the 2.6.17-gentoo-r8, in the make menuconfig menu, it would be under

Device Drivers--> SCSI Device Support --> SCSI low-level drivers--> < > Serial ATA (SATA) Support

Once you select this (it seems it won't work if built as a module, so build it directly into the kernel) you would then select the specific controller you need. Since you have the same motherbord as me, that would be

< >  Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support

If your error is caused by the same thing mine was caused by, then this should fix it.

----------

## Stijnsbox

Thanks for the fast answer!

I forgot to enable that indeed  but it does not seem to solve the boot issue.

I recompiled the kernel and GRUB (and reconfigured them).

It seems that the BIOS of the motherboard still does not recognize the MBR of the Harddisk.

Should I change something in the bios?

This is my setting in Advance/Drive:

Use Automatic Mode   <Enable>

ATA/IDE Mode            <Enhanced>

Configure SATA as      <AHCI> (would like hot pluggable)

S.M.A.R.T                    <Enable>

SATA Port 0                SAMSUNG SP2504C - 250.0 GB

...

Gard Disk Pre-Delay    [0]

I seem to be able to get the requested GRUB menu if I boot with a SUSE 10.0 DVD and select boot from HD.

I must have still configured something wrong there too since I get a kernel panic (root incorrect in grub).

Did you compile everyting for a 32-bit cpu or for a 64-bit cpu?

thanks!

Stijn

----------

## reneviht

Hmm, my processor should be a 64-bit cpu, but I can't find where in the installation instructions it asks me to specify (beyond which processor family) so I can't look it up. Sorry. Upon inspection, I may have chosen the wrong processor family for my machine, so I'll experiment with that a bit.

It occurred to me that I also had this problem when I forgot to make one of my partitions bootable during the "Preparing the Disks" stage. If you can't remember, it may be worth it to fire up fdisk and check.

Hopefully, one of the many people more experienced than me will find this problem worthy of their time.

----------

## Stijnsbox

Brilliant!

I seem to forgot to make the boot partition bootable   :Embarassed: 

(why do I always look for the difficult explanations and miss the obvious ones?)

Thanks!!

System now boots perfectly.

I have to check the sound config in case I should need it, but next to that, everything seems to work.

I compiled for a 32-bit system (not realy need 64-bit and must be sure that I'm compatible with some 'closed source' legacy applications.  Not that I think it realy matters but just to be sure.).

I took the first set of the Safe Cflags 32-bit settings.

Stijn

----------

